# Can valve manufactures be mix and matched?



## bmelz (May 23, 2018)

Fairly straight forward question (I think). Just curious if valves can me mix and matched? I currently have Rainbird controller and Rainbird AntiSiphon valves. I am looking to add new zones to my system but may look to other manufacturers for my valves.

Are there any specs that I should be on the look out for when purchasing or are they fairly universal (for the most part).
I'd either be looking towards hunter or orbit. Main reason is pricing.

thanks,


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I would think so long as the valves are all able to be controlled by your controller, you wouldn't have an issue.


----------

